# E2 Visa



## Tff (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi . Im a Brit on an E2 visa. 
I came out to Florida in 2004 on my own on an E2. 
I have since met my partner and we now want to marry. 

He is still married and has no contact with his wife. He and I cohabit and have done so for the last 2 years. He is trying hard to locate his wife to start the divorce proceedings 

My problem is I need to keep renewing this visa and it would help if we could marry. 
What are my options . Can we become engaged before his divorce, and can I change status ?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tff said:


> Can we become engaged before his divorce, and can I change status ?


He cannot sponsor you until he's divorced.


----------



## Tff (Nov 29, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> He cannot sponsor you until he's divorced.


Thank you for the quick response. 

Another question if you dont mind. If and when he finds her , how long typically does an American divorce take. We are in the state of Florida . 

Then when he has the divorce what do we need to do then. Will I need an attorney or is it something we can do ourselves ? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tff said:


> Thank you for the quick response.
> 
> Another question if you dont mind. If and when he finds her , how long typically does an American divorce take. We are in the state of Florida .
> 
> ...


As you say, divorce is a state issue so the procedures and times all vary. If he can't contact her to serve the summons, then this will increase the time required. It will not be enough to say she was not at the last known address -- you need to make a good faith effort to contact her. If there are no children, he manages to contact her and she agrees with the divorce, it could be as short as a few months. Anything else will take longer.

After the divorce, marry and you can file the papers straight after the ceremony. You can DIY with a little research provided you don't have any skeletons hiding in your closet:
* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere?
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease?
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder?
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US?
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

He will have to go through an attorney. If she cannot be located with reasonable effort the information will be posted to the public. There may be some issues with assets, debts, support payments ... Consumer Pamphlet: Divorce In Florida


----------



## Tff (Nov 29, 2010)

Luckily there where no children. Just a parting of the ways. 
I am very thankful for the advice so far, and if I may will be back for more help. 
First we need to find the wife.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tff said:


> Luckily there where no children. Just a parting of the ways.
> I am very thankful for the advice so far, and if I may will be back for more help.
> First we need to find the wife.


Not correct - he has show reasonable effort of locating her.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tff said:


> Luckily there where no children. Just a parting of the ways.
> I am very thankful for the advice so far, and if I may will be back for more help.
> First we need to find the wife.


Use a private investigator.

If they find her, serve the papers.
If they don't find her, you have evidence of the good faith effort to locate her.


----------

